
iOS 13’s Robocall Feature Might Stop Legitimate Calls - lizziepika
https://www.twilio.com/blog/new-apple-robocall-feature-cost
======
mullingitover
I feel like the feature doesn't go far enough. They should force you to
acknowledge that the phone app is not safe for any sensitive information
because the phone networks are fundamentally insecure.

If the web didn't have SSL, there would be PSAs about how you should never
trust it for anything, ever. However, the current phone network is in this
state, and we're all okay with it and we act like this isn't a crisis.

Honestly I think Android and iOS should both blast warnings all over their OS
about how dangerous it is to trust the phone, and how you should avoid using
it for anything that requires privacy. Never trust a call from anyone, period,
until we have some kind of cryptographically secure system that assures us of
the identity of the party calling us.

------
rileyt
It's hard to believe this isn't biased considering it is written by Twilio.

